# 2001 A6 2.7 & 4.2's for sale



## TurboMiniMan (Oct 13, 2001)

I have a lot of A6's in stock.
HUGE savings.









[email protected]


[Modified by TurboMiniMan, 5:18 PM 11-8-2001]


----------



## JettaBoy04 (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: 2001 A6 2.7 & 4.2's for sale (TurboMiniMan)*

Any around $30,000?


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: 2001 A6 2.7 & 4.2's for sale (JettaBoy04)*

I luv that 2.7TT, any in 6spd? and near $30K? (I have the right to dream







)


----------

